# June 30th Spearfishing



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Started the day at the Avocet and then hit a couple of spots closer in. Visibility at the Avocet was fantastic but there weren't many shootable fish! Closer in the seas were near perfect and visibility was 30 ft. Shot some quality snapper, 3 scamp and were fortunate enough to shoot a cobia and catch the other one. Mitch shot the cobia as it was swimming with a shark. When he hit it the shark spun around and tried to grab it. Mitch pulled him into the wreck and old grey suit moved on! Great day on the Gulf!


----------



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

Looks like you guys had a blast. Great job on the cobia.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

fine job guys! glad ya'll gottem' and a cobe to boot...


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice fish...balls taking on the shark!! Screw the shark...he eats fish every day!!


----------

